# What disease does my convict have?



## BKConvict (Mar 30, 2008)

Only one fish in the tank has this, the tank has been healthy for several years and now this fish has been hiding for a week and then came out today looking pretty bad, the eyes have a milky white covering on them and the lips are flaking, what is it and what's the treatment? My tank is about 28 gal. and has 12 Convicts in it. Thanks


----------



## MonteSS (Dec 8, 2008)

Looks like he was posibly fighting and lip locking???

Seperate him if you can. Clean water is very good. Melafix can help if its a wound.

You may get better advice in the Illness section.

GL....Bill


----------



## BKConvict (Mar 30, 2008)

Oh well, fishy went to the great fish tank in the sky yesterday, and another fish is starting to show the same sign's, I'll do a complete cleaning today and see if I can fix things.


----------



## Robin (Sep 18, 2002)

What signs is the other fish showing?

Have you tested the water recently?
How often do you do partial water changes?

It may be just lip lock fighting but even that can leave a fish open to infection. Something known as Mouth Fungus, which is the common name for Columnaris, a bacterial disease, often starts around the mouth. It can kill a fish really fast--hours sometimes.

If you suspect it could be Columnaris this is what you should do:
Partial water change of 30% using a good quality dechlorinator
Turn temp down to 76'
Add aquarium salt at the rate of 1T per five gallons (this may help prevent the bacteria from spreading.) Make sure you dissolve it first and add it gradually
Treat with one of the following: 
Maracyn & Maracyn-two, used concurrently
Kanamycin
Furan 2

It IS contagious and in a tank that small you really need to stay on top of this. Please post back with additional info and questions.

And sorry you lost the fish

Robin


----------

